

More than 100 scientists and thinkers discuss what they've changed their minds about - byrneseyeview
http://www.edge.org/q2008/q08_index.html

======
adsyoung
Anyone want to join me in trying to pick some common themes in there?

A couple I've got in the first few pages:

\- Reductionism seems to be failing a quite a lot and things we thought we
could separate we are now starting to intertwine again.

\- The weakness of expertise and hypothesis testing. Kinda goes nicely with
Nassim Nicholas Talebs books which I just finished.

